
Hacking Go's type system - katcipis
https://katcipis.github.io/2017/04/21/hack-go-types.html
======
kough
81 upvotes and 1 comment? I'll bite: this is stupid but fantastic. I love
seeing things like this, where someone learns (and teaches) a lot about a
system, and clearly has fun doing it. Sure, I'd never use morfus in production
code, but that's entirely besides the point. I came away with a much better
understanding of how types work in Go and that's pretty cool :)

~~~
atroll
Obviously it's someone with upvoting with bots.

------
nemo1618
@OP: I think you'll enjoy my own hacking of Go's map type here:

[http://lukechampine.com/hackmap.html](http://lukechampine.com/hackmap.html)

Of course, there are all sorts of reasons why this is A Bad Idea, but it's too
fun to resist. :)

------
_ph_
This shows how important it is, that the whole Go runtime is written in Go -
you can see how things are implemented and also use all constructs in your
code.

